# IT Band Friction



## Atrax (Feb 20, 2008)

Been dealing with it for over a year now. A few months where it goes away, then it just comes back worse than before. I take the Naproxen and do the stretches just like the docs tell me, but I just can't seem to conquer it. Anyone else had a similiar experience?


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 20, 2008)

I haven't had this experience, however my TL swears by using apple cider vinegar for tendon/ligament injuries.  I have not found any medical backing to his claim, but he's used it after tears and surgeries and says it works.  I'd definitely recommend reading more into it and bringing it up to your doc.

As far as what my TL did; he'd take a shot a day.  I'd highly recommend diluting it into juice or water because of the highly acidic nature of vinegar.

talk to a doc though.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 20, 2008)

Use the google-fu the universe has provided:

http://orthopedics.about.com/cs/sportsmedicine/a/itbs.htm

This falls very close to what they taught me years ago in the SF Medical Course...


Strike one: low SA, failure to show initiative, no google-fu.


You may need a deep tissue steroid injection to release the tendon.  I had to have it done on my wrist about 3 years ago for an RU band friction issue...


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Feb 20, 2008)

and there you have it


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 20, 2008)

I had this for about a month.  
I would see a physical therapist instead of the doc, preferably a sports therapist.  They will give you some exercises to help strengthen it.  I remember rolling a can with my foot and toe curls with a towel, there were several more exercises but I can't remember.  Shit sucks man I know the feeling of that shooting pain.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 20, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> I had this for about a month.
> I would see a physical therapist instead of the doc, preferably a sports therapist.  They will give you some exercises to help strengthen it.  I remember rolling a can with my foot and toe curls with a towel, there were several more exercises but I can't remember.  Shit sucks man I know the feeling of that shooting pain.



I heard C co's senior medic prescribed you vagisil...and it worked!!!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Feb 20, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> I heard C co's senior medic prescribed you vagisil...and it worked!!!



LMFAO!  A will applaud you for that one, Fucker!


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 20, 2008)

I understand that it is a common ailment for track athletes and distance runners. It can be caused by always going the same direction around a track, or from running on a beveled surface like a road, which results in one foot striking the ground higher than the other. There is a good stretch that will help, if I can find a picture of it I'll post it. I will also talk to our team's distance coach at our next practice. He has suffered from the same condition and will be able to provide more info on the topic.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 20, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> I understand that it is a common ailment for track athletes and distance runners. It can be caused by always going the same direction around a track, or from running on a beveled surface like a road, which results in one foot striking the ground higher than the other. There is a good stretch that will help, if I can find a picture of it I'll post it. I will also talk to our team's distance coach at our next practice. He has suffered from the same condition and will be able to provide more info on the topic.




or, run the other direction, on the other side of the road, or throw some other turns in on your run...


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 21, 2008)

> or, run the other direction, on the other side of the road, or throw some other turns in on your run...


Oh absolutely a good point, xSF. As you know track races go counter clockwise around the track. Consequently runners train counter clockwise on a track. So good track coaches have their athletes train in a clockwise direction from time to time for IT band and other injury prevention.


----------



## lancero (Feb 21, 2008)

Atrax said:


> Been dealing with it for over a year now. A few months where it goes away, then it just comes back worse than before. I take the Naproxen and do the stretches just like the docs tell me, but I just can't seem to conquer it. Anyone else had a similiar experience?



I had the same problem after my second marathon.  My pain lasted close to a year. It was miserable.  Zero running until it completely healed.  I could bike and swim though, so I didn't turn into a complete slug.  

There is a lot of good informaton on IT syndrome on the net.  I tried the band thing that goes below your knee.  It helped a little; some people swear by them.  Other people got good results from Active Release Therapy.  I didn't try that.  I just didn't run, did stretches, and iced the crap out of it.  Good luck man.


----------



## Atrax (Feb 25, 2008)

Much appreciate the good info. I've read myself to death on ITB friction and tried most of the mainstream stuff. I can usually fix it for a few months, but it always ends up coming back on one knee or the other. My first marathon didn't help matters, that's for damn sure. For now I'm trying out a brace and lots of ice, and I'll look into some of the stuff posted here. Thanks again.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 25, 2008)

This afternoon I talked to our distance coach who has suffered from IT Band problems in his own competitive career. He told me that the  the best stretch is where you sit on the floor with one leg straight, cross your opposite heel over the extended knee, and then stretch by rotating your trunk and placing the opposite elbow across the upright knee. An alternate stretch is to stand upright, bring one knee up to your waist, and then rotate the upright leg and knee across the opposite hip. Those are, according to him, pretty much all you can do physically to alleviate the symptoms besides changing running directions, etc.


----------



## Atrax (Feb 26, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> This afternoon I talked to our distance coach who has suffered from IT Band problems in his own competitive career. He told me that the  the best stretch is where you sit on the floor with one leg straight, cross your opposite heel over the extended knee, and then stretch by rotating your trunk and placing the opposite elbow across the upright knee. An alternate stretch is to stand upright, bring one knee up to your waist, and then rotate the upright leg and knee across the opposite hip. Those are, according to him, pretty much all you can do physically to alleviate the symptoms besides changing running directions, etc.



I'll start incorporation both into my stretching. Appreciate it.


----------



## Typhoon (Feb 26, 2008)

> I'll start incorporation both into my stretching. Appreciate it.


Glad to be of assistance. Let us know how you are progressing...


----------

